
BAP: Binary Analysis Platform - dfc
http://bap.ece.cmu.edu/
======
turnersr
If you like this kind of work, there a lot of other awesome platforms worth
checking out. Here's are some repositories of other program analysis tools
aimed at executable code
[https://github.com/REMath/implementations](https://github.com/REMath/implementations)
and
[https://github.com/REMath/literature_review](https://github.com/REMath/literature_review)
.

Two projects that really stand out are
[https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema)
and
[https://bitbucket.org/jkinder/jakstab/](https://bitbucket.org/jkinder/jakstab/)
.

